# What's the best axis deer bait



## tarboy55 (Jan 10, 2009)

New lease in junction texas seen a few axis see and want to start feeding them. I heard Alfa hay and jello works


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Alfalfa and Chaf Hay


----------



## DeerSlayer (May 7, 2008)

Alfalfa...its like candy to them!!! They love it!!!


----------



## ROCKSPRINGS HUNTER (Dec 14, 2008)

We hunt just south of junction and the axis love alfalfa and protein


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

They're pretty partial to corn too.

TH


----------



## texjam (Jun 6, 2006)

All above in Concho Co.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

ALL of the above...They ain't picky!


----------



## JMAKO (Jun 20, 2013)

Buddy of mine swears by horse & mule feed, it has molasses and they will walk past corn to eat it.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

FREON said:


> ALL of the above...They ain't picky!


 Ours aren't very choosy either but, if there's fresh alfalfa, that's what they'll hit first.


----------



## ChaseB1991 (Nov 22, 2011)

Protein feeder will do the trick


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

They love roasted soybeans Beau


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

They will eat it all.


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

:doowapstaA fresh Spring garden works very well to draw them in close.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

We hunt out of Telegraph and wait until the season starts before feeding alfalfa since it's $16/bale and they will come to corn feeders anyways if they are in the area. Axis on our lease move around a lot and hogs love alfalfa also so if you do not have a manger, or good feed pen, odds are hogs will eat it before the Axis find it.


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

Axis are going to be eating fresh grass with all the rain we have had in Kimble county. I am not saying they wont stop and eat corn or alfalfa. It just wont draw them in like in the dead of winter or summers in the past.


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Axis*

My wife shot this Buck on Sunday evening in a hay grazer field. I put corn on the road and they walked right past it to the field.

Buck was 34" and had a sticker making him a seven point. Starting to see signs of bucks chasing doe. Should be on strong in a few weeks.


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

We have noticed that they like the alfalfa but if you are close to a water source that helps a lot!


----------



## FFLack (May 10, 2014)

Alfalfa!!!! They can't resist it.


----------



## JoBoerne (7 mo ago)

Orange corn or corn scented with orange will attract Axis.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Axis - eat just about anything - especially in this get time. Zero green growth , so anything free is going to be eaten.


----------



## copano_son (Dec 17, 2007)

Wow! An 8 year old thread revived by someone with 1 post!


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Happening pretty regular these day. Here’s one revived from 2012 by a newbie today.









Pier in High Island?


Was headed to Crystal Beach yesterday afternoon and it looked like the beginnings of a pier were underway. The crew had built a 3-sided bulkhead out from the beach, presumably to pump out the water for the base of the pier. I know the COE promised a pier to pacify the protesters of closing...




www.2coolfishing.com


----------

